# Moorbeet im halben Weinfass



## Ikulas (20. März 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe ein altes halbes Weinfass und möchte dort gerne ein kleines Moorbeet einrichten. Hat jemand Bedenken gegen diese Variante ? Ich denke da eher an Gerbstoffe & Co die eventuell noch im Holz sind und an den Torf abgegeben werden könnten. Gereinigt ist das halbe Fass. Ich dachte, dass ich erst mal Wasser einfülle und das ein paar Tage drin stehen lasse, bevor ich loslege ? Was meint Ihr ?

LG Beate


----------



## Tottoabs (22. März 2014)

Ich hätte keine Bedenken. Denke aber dran das du Wasserspeicher mit einbaust.


----------



## maarkus (22. März 2014)

Da war ein Nahrungsmittel drin, also wird es dem Moorbeet wohl auch nicht schaden


----------



## Ikulas (24. März 2014)

Hallo,

man könnte das Fass auch mit Teichfolie auszukleiden. Ich habe mich jetzt aber für eine völlig andere Variante entschieden:

- Löcher in den Fassboden gebohrt 
- kleine Kiesschicht ausgebracht (Drainage)
- Pflanzvlies eingelegt
- Mörteleimer eingesetzt
- zwischen Fasswand und Mörteleimer Erde eingebracht

Nun kann ich wie gewohnt, im Mörteleimer mein Moorbeet anlegen. Und zwischen Fasswand und Eimer werde ich etwas höhere Gräser pflanzen. 

Selbstverständlich habe ich den Mörteleimer mit Löchern versehen, damit überschüssiges Wasser ins Fass in die dortige Erde ablaufen kann. Rückwärts geht es auch nicht, da der Mörteleimer nicht komplett eingebuddelt ist, also der Griff oben ist rundum noch greifbar.

Warum habe ich das so aufwendig gemacht? Das Problem ist die Winterhärte. Hätte ich das Moorbeet direkt im Fass angelegt, hätte ich Bedenken gehabt, dass es einen härteren Winter überlebt. Ein Fass kann sich im Gegensatz um Mörteleimer nicht ausdehnen. Und ein Moorbeet wird ja vor dem Winter nochmals geflutet und frei stehend friert das sicherlich auch durch. So kann es sich in der Erde (die eventuell noch etwas als Isolierschicht dient) etwas ausdehnen.
Das Fass habe ich unten auf Steine gestellt, sodass auch keien Bodenhaftung hat. So kann ich es vor dem Winter entsprechend verpacken und so dafür sorgen, dass ich es unbeschädigt über den Winter bekommen.

Ist ein Versuch. Ob es klappt, werden wir dann nächsten Winter wissen .

LG Beate


----------



## pyro (28. März 2014)

Also ich flute mein Moorbeet am Teich nicht. Pflanzen die nicht absolut winterhart sind baue ich aus und überwintere die im kalten Wintergarten. Im Frühling gehts wieder raus ins Beet. Das mache ich schon einige Jahre so erfolgreich.

Verluste hatte ich schon auch, Feuchtigkeit und Schimmelbildung, hungrige Nachtschnecken waren da aber die größten Übeltäter.


----------



## Ikulas (10. Apr. 2014)

Hier mein  Moorbeet im Weinfass. Ganz vollständig ist es noch nicht. Es soll noch zwischen Fass und Eimer etwas gepflanzt werden, das höher ist.


----------



## Tanny (10. Apr. 2014)

das sieht klasse aus


----------



## Ikulas (10. Apr. 2014)

Danke !
Hier noch die Bilder von den Pflänzchen:


----------



## Ikulas (22. Mai 2014)

Inzwischen ist das Weinfass jetzt komplett. Hab hinten außerhalb des Moorbeetes noch zwei Gräser eingepflanzt und das ganze etwas mit Steinen und Wurzeln geschmückt. Die Heli habe ich rausgenommen; die hat in der Sonne gelitten. Dafür sitzt da jetzt eine Orchidee. Zu sehen ist die auf dem Bild allerdings noch nicht. Da kommen erst die ersten Stengelchen aus dem Boden.
Spannend wird es, ob das Ganze den nächsten Winter übersteht und wenn ja, wie.


----------

